# Couple to share a sail



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We pay all boat expenses for a 40 foot 2 cabin Jeanneau sailboat. You pay your own airfare & all food costs for both couples. You must be experienced sailors. We plan 2 or 3 trips this year, in May, Oct, Nov and Dec ... all non-holiday/best airfare/fair weather times. Choices are:

Greece, Spain, Corsica, Croatia, St Vincent, Antigua, Guadeloupe and Thailand.

Our last trip was to Turkey, with two other couples: one from the UK the other from New Hampshire and was a fabulous success.


We have boated in NYC metro area by power & sail for 30 years. If interested contact us by email.


----------

